# Tuvalu? .tv .biz



## suntrop (4. Mai 2002)

Ich habe da mal ne Frage zu den domains mit den endungen .tv.

In einer Zeitschrift habe ich mal gelesen das diese
Endung zu der Insel Tuvalu gehört, wie .de zu Deutschland.
Nun ja, war das jetzt ein Scherz oder ist das wirklich so?

Und wer macht den solche Endungen, warum gibt es nur welche
mit den Länder Kürzeln?
Bis auf .com kenn´ich sonst nur die von den jewiligen Ländern.

Und von wo kommt dann .biz her?



Wäre doch mal interessant zu wissen.


----------



## nils11 (4. Mai 2002)

*also...*

also: tuvalu ist ein kleiner inselstaat, dem tatsächlich mal die .tv-domains gehört haben. allerdings wurden dem staat alle domains abgekauft. denn vor allem für fernsehsender gibt es ja wohl nix besseres als ne .tv-domain.
und mal ehrlich: in tuvalu reisst man sich sicherlich nicht nicht um domains   .

und bei den anderen ländern wird es einfach so festgelegt, welche endung halt gerade gut passt und gut zu merken ist, die wird genommen.

aber es gibt auch noch viele andere, die nicht zu ländern gehören. z.b.: .info, .biz, .com, .gov, .org, .net, ....

dies ist auch ganz gut. denn wenn die firma "abc" die adresse http://www.abc.de nicht mehr bekommt, kann man sich einfach http://www.abc.biz nehmen.

so ist es vorallem für firmen von großen nutzen, da solche domains einfach unverkennbar sind.
außerdem können begriffe besser definiert werden, so dass der user schneller zum ziel kommt. 
und für die firmen ist es ja auch gut, da sie halt schneller gefunden werden.

ich hoffe einfach mal, es kam so rüber, wie ich das sagen wollte  .


----------



## Fabian (11. Mai 2002)

Wolln wer mal 

*.biz = .biz International 
*.info = International .info
*.com = International .com / kommerziell (richtig so?!)
*.org = International .org // organisation ?! 
*.net = International .net  
*.gov = goverment 
*.mil = army shit usw..  / millitaer halt 
*.ag = Antigua & Barbuda


----------



## suntrop (12. Mai 2002)

Ja ok, aber wer hat denn überhaupt das recht neue Endungen
einzuführen? Wer bestimmt den so etwas?


----------



## nils11 (12. Mai 2002)

*hm...*

hm, schwer zu sagen wer das bestimmt. ich denke mal es ist so, dass man sich mit der zeit mal überlegt, ob neue endungen nicht von nutzen sind. dann sucht man nach passenden und berät das dann wohl mit den einzelnen ländern. ich denke nicht, dass da jemand bestimmtes das recht hat, alleine zu bestimmen, welche neue endung nun wann und wo eingeführt wird.

aber wirklich genau weiß ich das auch nicht und es kann auch sein, dass es alles quatsch ist, was ich hier rede  %) .


----------



## Kaprolactam (17. Mai 2002)

Tut mir leid das so zu sagen, aber das ist Quatsch. Es gibt ein Organ das die TopLevel-Domains festlegt, und zwar die Internet Corporation for Assigned Names and Numbers, kurz ICANN (zu finden unter http://www.icann.org), in Absprache mit dem World Wide Web Consortium (W3C - http://www.w3.org). Die Macht dieser Organisation war aber in der Vergangenheit schon öfter Anlaß zur Kritik.

Kaprolactam


----------

